
Solution to revenue loss to adblockers - saaslabs
Hello,<p>I am submitting this post to seek some guidance &amp; feedback on possible solution to revenue loss caused due to adblockers.<p>I used to be a professional blogger (tech blog) about 6 years back and was earning decent ad revenue but as adblocker picked up, my revenue started going doing &amp; eventually I had to stop blogging. Many suggested me to show message to such visitors, block content &amp; what not.<p>I feel engaging with adblocker using visitors is the right solution. Hence, I created AdLatch (http:&#x2F;&#x2F;adlatch.com) to help bloggers and publishers to quickly generate a 2 line javascript code, put that on their blog&#x2F;site and engage adb using visitors in different ways.<p>I have also written a comprehensive algo to estimate revenue loss because of adblockers.<p>I would like to hear your thoughts on different ways we can derive value for bloggers from visitors who are not generating any ad revenue for them because of adb.
======
lollipop25
From the looks of it, you're essentially doing tracking. Won't be long before
your solution also gets blocked by an ad blocker.

